# Premium SmS



## Kritze (27 Januar 2008)

Hi !!!


Ich muss leider dieses Thema noch mal anschneiden ob wohl es schon welche gab wegen dieses Dienstes. 

Ich musste am neujahr feststellen das mir geld von meinem Handy geld fehlte und wusste nicht wieso.Ich ging ganz normal zum Kiosk und lud mein handy wieder auf aber als ich die dritte sms versenden wollte sagte er mir Mitteilung fehlgeschlagen. Das war sehr ungewöhlich da ich ja mein handy grad aufgeladen habe. Darauf hin rief ich meinen Handy provieder an und fragte den was los sein warum ständig mein geld weg wäre und die sagten mir das der Dienst Premium Sms das geld eingezogen hätte. Ich wurde gefragt ob ich einen Dienst von ihnen nutzen würde aber das verneite ich gleich darauf nin da mein Handy nen uhralt handy ist und ich da keinerlei sachen drauf bekommen würde. Jetzt versuche ich herauszu bekommen welcher dienst genau dahinter steckt und habe auch ne seit gefunden wo man den anbieter herausbekommen kann und zwar auf dieser seite > http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/ da t-mobile ja die nummer vergibt aber als ich die nummer dort eigegeben habe bekamm ich nur die meldung das er keinen treffer landen konnte. es Handelt sich um diese Kurzwahl nummer 87733 . was kann ich jetzt machen um den dienst hinter dieser nummer heraus zu bekommen da ich kein abo abgeschlossen habe. Dieses problem trat genau am 1.108 um 0:01 uhr auf ist schon sehr merkwürdig. ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen denn auch wenn es sich hier um einen bertag von 40 euro handelt würde ich die gerne wieder haben.


MFG


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Premium SmS*

Erinnerst du dich an neujahrsgrüße?
Stimmt 87733? Dazu gibt es tatsächlich keine Treffer. Schau bitte noch einmal nach...


----------



## Marvello (3 Juni 2018)

Ich kriege seit Jahren eine komische SMS von einer kurzen Nummer , mit Geburtstagsgrüßen, obwohl ich garnicht Geburtstag habe


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2018)

Auf keinen Fall antworten, einfach löschen und zukünftig ignorieren. Nach gefühlten zehn Jahren hört das von allein auf, spätestens mit einer neuen Mobilfunknummer.


----------



## Fischblau (23 Juli 2018)

Offenbar sind die 10 Jahre ganz wörtlich zu nehmen ...


----------



## hFranz (22 Oktober 2018)

von einer kurzwahl dürfen gar keine SMS VERSCHICKT WERDEN


----------

